# 457 visa - new health insurance requirement



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi all, my company is in the midst of applying for sponsorship, which means I am able to submit my application for the 457. I am planning to move to Sydney at end of Jan 2010. I am looking at health insurance companies that offer insurance for my situation. 

My question is this: the requirement states that I have to prove that I will have insurance for the duration of my time in Oz. A 457 visa is valid for 4 years. Does this mean I have to prove (immediately) that I'll have insurance for 4 years?

The problem is that these quotes that I'm getting...the websites only allow you to make a request for 3/6/12 months. So, would it be ok for me to get a 12 month policy and still apply for a 457?

This new requirement is a bit confusing


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

Yes, get the 12 month policy and that will be sufficient to show you have coverage. And note you can set a date for the policy to start and then change it later once you know the exact date you are entering Australia. 

I did not have to get insurance before I arrived in AU (they might have changed this rule). Once I was in AU I got private health insurance very quickly.





Apotheosis said:


> Hi all, my company is in the midst of applying for sponsorship, which means I am able to submit my application for the 457. I am planning to move to Sydney at end of Jan 2010. I am looking at health insurance companies that offer insurance for my situation.
> 
> My question is this: the requirement states that I have to prove that I will have insurance for the duration of my time in Oz. A 457 visa is valid for 4 years. Does this mean I have to prove (immediately) that I'll have insurance for 4 years?
> 
> ...


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks amaslam, do you think i can pass with a 6-month policy?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Possibly, but I think Immi will question it as 457s usually are in AU for longer than 6 months. You could also write Immi and ask if you need to get the policy before you arrive in AU or if you can get it within 1-2 weeks of arrival in AU.

Lowest risk is to get a 12 month policy before.



Apotheosis said:


> thanks amaslam, do you think i can pass with a 6-month policy?


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Possibly, but I think Immi will question it as 457s usually are in AU for longer than 6 months. You could also write Immi and ask if you need to get the policy before you arrive in AU or if you can get it within 1-2 weeks of arrival in AU.
> 
> Lowest risk is to get a 12 month policy before.


yes I agree with the best plan, however we are looking at a $4200 additional expense. I will try to call the Oz embassy here in the States tomorrow. I have a feeling they are lenient with this new change, am I right? I have full medical coverage here in the US (through my employer), no pre-existing conditions for either of us, but the same company doesn't handle international scenarios, so I have to start from scratch.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't comment on how lenient they are, basically it's a tickbox (you need to have it). They can probably be lenient on when you need to have it. The US Insurer won't have any coverage in AU and vice versa. Medical Insurance usually works within national boundaries (exception: Travel Insurance). 

Even for worldwide companies (I work for one) each country has it's own company setup and they all act like subsidiaries. 

It will be interesting to know if you are continuing with your US company (US salary and benefits) or if you have signed a new contract to work for AU comapny (AU rules and benefits).

The first is an expat assignment, the second is a transfer without keeping and opening of your original role in the US (so they can hire someone new in the US). 



Apotheosis said:


> yes I agree with the best plan, however we are looking at a $4200 additional expense. I will try to call the Oz embassy here in the States tomorrow. I have a feeling they are lenient with this new change, am I right? I have full medical coverage here in the US (through my employer), no pre-existing conditions for either of us, but the same company doesn't handle international scenarios, so I have to start from scratch.


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

amaslam said:


> I can't comment on how lenient they are, basically it's a tickbox (you need to have it). They can probably be lenient on when you need to have it. The US Insurer won't have any coverage in AU and vice versa. Medical Insurance usually works within national boundaries (exception: Travel Insurance).
> 
> Even for worldwide companies (I work for one) each country has it's own company setup and they all act like subsidiaries.
> 
> ...


I am taking a role with the Australian subsidiary of my larger corporation. Definitely Aussie rules and benefits.


----------



## Bozone1 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Interim Insurance 457*



Apotheosis said:


> I am taking a role with the Australian subsidiary of my larger corporation. Definitely Aussie rules and benefits.


Apotheosis, I took out interim insurance (costs around 50 AUD) with a company called IMAN Health. 457 Visa granted on 18 Dec


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Bozone, I'll look into IMAN


----------



## sattystevens (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, just to say we too took out the IMAN Health Insurance and they were very good. paid $50 for them to send the Interim certificate and compliance DIAC letter etc to Immi Dept. As we have British Nationality we just need to enrol in medicare a.s.a.p and this will cover the new 457 health insurance condition. 

xx Satty


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

For the 457, do I need to include a document indicating my current (in US) health care coverage? Or do I just need to indicate health care coverage for my future in Oz?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You need a doc that shows what coverage you have in AU.



Apotheosis said:


> For the 457, do I need to include a document indicating my current (in US) health care coverage? Or do I just need to indicate health care coverage for my future in Oz?


----------



## Adephagous (Apr 19, 2011)

*health insurance*



Bozone1 said:


> Apotheosis, I took out interim insurance (costs around 50 AUD) with a company called IMAN Health. 457 Visa granted on 18 Dec


Hi... I was checking with IMAN and am really confused about the plans that they are providing. I understand that I have to take an insurance for 1 year which is the duration of my stay.

The premium for 1 year which is showing there is around $850. Do you know whether I have to pay this at once or they can be paid every month?


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

sayantisarkar said:


> Hi... I was checking with IMAN and am really confused about the plans that they are providing. I understand that I have to take an insurance for 1 year which is the duration of my stay.
> 
> The premium for 1 year which is showing there is around $850. Do you know whether I have to pay this at once or they can be paid every month?


I have been paying my health cover monthly through IMAN for about 1.5 years now.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

hello and happy halloween!!!

i just got my insurance certificate from IMAN health australia and the cover starts on 4/1/12.
its the single budget that is required and it took them 2 days to process and send the cert.
so so excited that i'm starting on my e457..


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

Apotheosis said:


> Hi all, my company is in the midst of applying for sponsorship, which means I am able to submit my application for the 457. I am planning to move to Sydney at end of Jan 2010. I am looking at health insurance companies that offer insurance for my situation.
> 
> My question is this: the requirement states that I have to prove that I will have insurance for the duration of my time in Oz. A 457 visa is valid for 4 years. Does this mean I have to prove (immediately) that I'll have insurance for 4 years?
> 
> ...


I have employed a number of people under a 457 visa and provided health insurance as part of their employment package. Can you ask your employer to cover this for you? It's not that expensive.


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 7, 2008)

Mayhem said:


> I have employed a number of people under a 457 visa and provided health insurance as part of their employment package. Can you ask your employer to cover this for you? It's not that expensive.


there was an adjustment of the 457 requirement, whereby the sponsor company is no longer required to provide health cover for sponsored employees (back in sept 2009 if i remember correctly), so the responsibility was changed to the applicant to ensure health cover.


----------



## Bamwich (May 23, 2011)

lazybones1978 said:


> hello and happy halloween!!!
> 
> i just got my insurance certificate from IMAN health australia and the cover starts on 4/1/12.
> its the single budget that is required and it took them 2 days to process and send the cert.
> so so excited that i'm starting on my e457..


Lucky you. I waited a week for the first response, and then found out that instead of January (01), they put down October (10). Now I'm waiting again for a new letter of intent before I can submit. 

I'm 69 days before my Melbourne job starts. Should be enough time but you never know.


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

the start date of the policy is wrong as well, i put 1/12/11 as start sate but it was 4/1/12 on the certificate, i was advised to take the policy a month before the projected start date, i tried with the e457 last night but my nomination is only 9 characters, it should be 10.. anyway fingers crossed you'll get your document sorted before you start!!! goodluck!!


----------

